# Two weeks with no matts yeah!!!



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I've had my maltese since five months old in his show coat. Seven months later I have finally gotten better at the coat care. First of all I comb him every day & do his double top knot twice a day. I read everywhere to comb & brush him damp. I went to the dog shows & purchased the conditioning stay-in sprays. I realized finally that dirty hair makes matts. So what I did was wash him every week. Also @ last I realized the sprays were the same as dirt on his hair.






this last two weeks have been amazing. He does have static so I put three drops of oil on my hands and smooth over his coat. He used to have one top knott but I find that two little ones keep the shorter hairs out of his eyes better. I do keep his hair trimmed just off the floor length. I clean the hair around his eyes with a eye irrigation solution & a 2x2 gauze. Cotton balls have loose fibers that can get in the eyes. I like an eye lash comb best for getting any snot out of hair in around the eyes. The mustache combs are too big. My boy does not let me get in his mouth to adequately brush his teeth. My vet says it's okay since he loves to chew on his rope knot. But I'd still feel better if he'd let me brush them. Any suggestions very appreciated.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daphne'sMom (Jan 23, 2014)

He is beautiful!!! You are doing an amazing job!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I have no advice but my oh my he look so cute!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat, Cody is beautiful, stunning, I have always wanted a maltese in long coat, just not sure I would be able to care for one, you amaze me.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

He's beautiful!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

He is stunning!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh so pretty! Do you use Coconut oil or what kind?


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Pat, Cody is so beautiful!
It sounds like you have a great system worked out. 
Such a lot of work, but so worth it. He is stunning!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Great idea with the eye lash brush/comb - going to try it! He looks gorgeous !!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

He is gorgeous and you are a great mommy!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow he is gorgeous!!! How old is he? I love his coat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He looks great!


----------



## mommys lil rocky boy (Jan 11, 2014)

Wow what stunning baby! I'm still trying so hard to get rocky to sit still for goooooood brushing /combing he wants no part of it! He wants play and sleep and daddy and anything beyond that I'm lucky if I can get 10 minutes in.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh so pretty! Do you use Coconut oil or what kind?


I use Viva La Spa brand; French Moroccan Oil Treatment with Argon Oil. I bought it @ Petco. Three drops rubbed on my hands then smoothed over the dogs coat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Wow he is gorgeous!!! How old is he? I love his coat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cody is 13 months.






he likes to go biking with me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Wow what a coat, what a face, what a gorgeous boy! *.* And lots of work, I get tired just thinking about what you have to do to maintain this coat.


----------

